# 55 gal stocking



## lizardboy (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey! I'm setting up a 55 gallon West African cichlid tank, and right now I'm thinking about a trio of Nannochromis parilus, two pairs of Anomalochromis thomasi, two ropefish and one Synodontis petricola. Also some kind of dither fish. I was originally thinking of a west african killifish, but they wouldn't be great for a community and might get eaten by my ropefish. What do you guys think? Do you have any suggestions for dither fish (preferably something west african)?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Alestes or Congo tetras.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Alestes, Phenocogrammus or Brycinus would be a great choice,


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

If the _thomasi_ are the currently available Guinea population, you will likely have problems even in a 55. This strain is much more aggressive than the first imported types. Two pairs will definitely bully the _Nanochromis_ so that they can't breed. I had a pair that pushed _Pelvicachromis rubrolabiatus_ out of their territory.

Second, if you are trying to stay biotope compatible, _S. petricola_ is inappropriate for a West African tank, as they come from Lake Tanganyika and prefer much harder, more alkaline conditions. I would research some other Syno species. There are also some 3-4" species of _Microsynodontis_, not sure if those are available or if the available species are all the 1-1.5" pygmies. There are other West African Cats, but few are available.

As for a dither Tetra, _Alestopetersius caudalis_ is colorful, active, and does not get as large as Congos. It also tends to be fairly available. Surface dwelling Killifish such as _Epiplatys_ are not likely to be taken by the Reedfish, as the latter mostly forages the bottom at night. Also, there are species that can reach 4-5 inches. You would have to talk to Killifish specialists to find these.


----------

